

Why Net Neutrality Matters - bjonathan
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/12/21/net-neutrality-matters

======
jokermatt999
[http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/12/carriers-net-
neutrali...](http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/12/carriers-net-neutrality-
tiers/)

Link to the original.

